# Vets the other way round?



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi I live in Spain and have a Spanish pet passport all up to date,I realise I have to visit a Vet in France prior to departing on Eurostar for the UK.But my question is and I have e mailed DEFRA but I think they must be very busy as I have not had a reply
When I return to Spain will I have to visit a vet in the UK.
Regards


----------



## garfield (Jun 2, 2005)

I would say no. When we go to France through the tunnel we don't have to go to the vet first for the flea and tick treatment we just go, and when we enter Spain there are no checks at all. It seems to me that defra seem to think it's only dogs coming to England that need treating.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

hogan,

No you should be ok to return home via France without the need to visit a vet in UK.

We never go to the vet in UK before heading for France other than keeping up with our dogs usual vaccinations and ant Rabies.vaccination.

It is UK that requires the tick and worm treatment and travel within the 24 to 48 hours window. Sweden also require it. France doesn't ask for it.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys that one more thing less to worry about
Hogan


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I find that Defra take a long time to reply but they DO. You should be fine though ..good luck and enjoy! Ana xx


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We went to Germany via France with 2 rabbits, DEFRA said they had to be checked by a vet within 3 days prior to travelling, no problems going out, and the only problem coming back was weather to charge for the Rabbits to travel back, they were free to travel out , a quick check with the supervisor and all was OK. didn't ask to see the health check letter.

Roy and Helen


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Pet Passport Scheme is just a way to avoid British Quarantine requirements. It is to keep us rabies free and long may it continue to do so. Because we are known to be rabies free no other country requires us to do anything. The tick and worm treatments are because those little devils are found in the rest of Europe and we don't want them over here either. Another thing to make us count our blessings in this country  . (Just returned from the USA and thank god for the NHS).

Pat


----------

